# الرجولة والانوثة



## engy_love_jesus (25 أبريل 2008)

*الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة​للدكتور/عادل حليم​لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟

خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر . 

و الله في حكمته العالية جعل صفات كل منهما تختلف حتي يكمل كل منهما الآخر . فالصفة الواحدة تجدها في الرجل بنمط , و تجدها في المرأة بنمط آخر , و لكنهما معا يتكاملان و يعطيان طعما خاصا للحياة .

أبعاد الرجولة :
الرجولة روح و أخلاق و أسلوب و سلوك 

فمن صفات الرجولة : 
الشهامة : بمعني الاستعداد للبذل و التضحية . من أجل أداء الواجب نحو الآخرين .
الشجاعة : بمعني القدرة علي مواجهة الصعاب , و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .
الجدية : و تعني الوضوح و عدم الالتواء . و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .
الأبوة : تساعد الصفات السابقة الأب ... و تؤهله علي مواجهة المستقبل و تحمل مسئوليات الحياة الزوجية .

أبعاد الأنوثة :
الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .
العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .
الجــمــال : و تعني بالدرجة الأولي هدوء الطبع و جمال الصفات . فالأنوثة إمكانية في داخل المرأة تشع جمالا خارجيا . يتجلي في حضور المرأة و ذكائها , و أسلوب تفكيرها ......
الأمــومــــة : و هي صفة أساسية .....توجد في الطفلة التي تتعامل بحنان مع عروستها , و الفتاة وهي ترعي أطفالا أصغر منها سنا , و الزوجة التي تربي أطفالها .

" كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟؟؟

حـــــافــظ عـلـي رجـــــولـــتـــــــــك

الرجولة بذرة صغيرة أوجدها الله , و غرسها لتنمو . و جعلك أنت وكيلا عليها لترعاها و تهتم بها ....و لكن كيف تنمو الرجولة ؟؟؟
ليست الرجولـــة ..أن يتفاخر الشاب بقواه العضلية , أو بالقدرة علي إثارة إعجاب الفتيات أو بمغامراته العاطفية , سواء كانت حقيقية أو وهمية ..
إنـــمـــــا
الرجولة الحقيقية أن يحترم الشاب الفتاة و يقدرها , و ينظر إليها كشخص له أهميته و قيمته الثمينة .
و ليست الرجولـــــة ...أن يكون الشاب خشن الطباع , فظ الأخلاق , ميالا للاعتداء علي حرية الآخرين , و فرض رأيه عليهم بالقوة ..
.إنمــــــــا
الرجل ينبغي مع الجدية والحزم أن يكون وديعا متفاهما لطيفا في معاملته مع الآخرين .
و ليست الرجولـــــة أن يكون الشاب محبا للسيطرة ,أنانيا , يريد أن يسخر الآخرين بالقوة من أجل خدمة أغراضه الخاصة ...
إنمـــــــا
الرجولة الحقيقية هي البذل و التضحية من أجل الآخرين .
و ليست الرجولة ...أن يطارد الشاب الفتاة في الطريق , محاولا أن يحصل منها علي موعد لقاء . أو ينظر إليها بافتراس كأنها شئ يريد أن يحصل عليه و يمتلكه .أو أن يتلفظ عليها مع رفقائه بكلمات جارحة و يخدش حياءها بعبارات غير لائقة ......
إنمــــــا
الرجولة أن ينظر الشاب إلي الفتاة كانسان له كيانه و شخصيته , فيري في حضورها قيمة فريدة مميزة , و يري فيها الأمومة كامنة ....و الأمومة شئ يقدره الجميع فما من أحد ينسي الأم أو حبها و فضلها العجيبين .

و مهما كانت الفتاة لا تحترم أنوثتها , فلا ينبغي للشاب أن ينجرف مع تيار يهين فيه رجولته .. إنما عليه أن يحفظ رجولته قوية نظيفة بكامل حيويتها و نشاطها , من أجل شريكة حياته المستقبلية , حتى يكون الزواج هو أحد المجالات الطبيعية , التي تتجه إليها الرجولة .فنجد فيها قيمتها الحقيقية 
و ليست الرجولة أن يلجأ الشاب إلي تقليد نجوم الكرة أو السينما في إطلاق شاربه أو لحيته أو التدخين ...
فالرجولة ليست مظاهر خارجية إنمـــــا هي قيمة إنسانية سامية .
لقد منحك الله نعمة أن تكون رجلا تتمتع بالقوة و الجدية و الجرأة و الشجاعة ومساعدة الآخرين .
هذا بالإضافة إلي أن الله يجهزك لكي تتحمل مسئولية الأبوة في المستقبل من خلال تكوين أسرة .و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف يمنحها لك الرب في الوقت المناسب ....
حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك
سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها ..
فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية ..... فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل 
إنمـــــــا
الأنوثة الحقيقية ...كما أن فيها الرقة فهي تحتاج أيضا معها إلي الجدية و الالتزام.
و ليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة قادرة علي جذب أنظار الآخرين بطريقة الكلام و الحركات أو بأسلوب اختيارها لملابسها .
فالأنوثة الحقيقية هي الأناقة باحترام, و الاحتشام و البساطة و اللياقة .
و الأنوثة الحقيقية :
هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص .
إن عاطفتك نعمة وهبها الله لك فحافظي عليها نقية . حتى تقدميها لمن يحبك بإخلاص . و يريد أن يرتبط بك بالمحبة الزوجية المسيحية. 
و جسدك نعمة جعلك الله وكيلا عليه فحافظي عليه .
و لا تستخدميه في لفت الأنظار لبعض الشباب المستهتر . بل بالعكس يمكنك أن تعلميه درسا في النقاء والقداسة بأسلوبك الأخلاقي في التعامل مع الآخرين, بمشيتك الهادئة , و بملابسك الأنيقة الرقيقة التي تحفظ جسدك .و دون أن تسببي أيضا عثرة لبعض الشباب الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا في القداسة و النقاء المسيحي .
لقد منح الله كل فتاة أن تكون شابة ناضجة تتميز بالرقة و الوداعة و الذوق الرفيع و العاطفة المتدفقة و الحنان و الاهتمام بالآخرين ..
إن الله يجهزك لكي تكوني زوجة و أما في المستقبل . و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف تعرفين قيمتها حينما تتزوجين . و تصبحين أما تسعدين زوجك و أطفالك​*


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

*والله توبيك رائع
نايس توبيك ياانجى
على فكرة فى نقاط ذكرتيها لازم نقف عندها نالنسبة للمرأة والرجل بالاخص
عموما نايس توبيك
وننتظر منك المزييييييييييييييييييييييد*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

*



			والله توبيك رائع
نايس توبيك ياانجى
على فكرة فى نقاط ذكرتيها لازم نقف عندها نالنسبة للمرأة والرجل بالاخص
عموما نايس توبيك
وننتظر منك المزييييييييييييييييييييييد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسية لمرورك ونورتنى وكل سنة اونت طيب​*


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

شكرا انجى
على الموضوع الرائع
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

ميرسى على الموضوع الهادف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

*موضوع جميل يا انجى بشكرك علية*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

موضوع جميل يا انجى
يستحق تقييم ممتاز


----------



## karter (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

متشكر جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

*---------------------------------------------
رجاء اختى العزيزية انجى وضع كلمة منقول فى آخر الموضوع حفاظاً على النظام العام للمنتدى *


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

راااااااااااااائع جدا يا انجى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## اريو (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

موضوع جيد الله يبارك


----------



## gigi angel (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

موضوع رائع يا انجى 

بجد جميل زيك يا قمر


----------



## اريو (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجولة والانوثة*

الله يبارك كل من علق على الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة​للدكتور/عادل حليم​لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟
> 
> خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر .
> 
> ...




*موضوع غايه فى الروعه نشكر مجهوداتك فيه يا اخت انجى*


----------

